# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Hợp đồng lớn

## dungtran

Một người đàn ông bước vào văn phòng công ty bảo hiểm X để xin việc. Anh ta tự giới thiệu mình là người bán hàng giỏi nhất thế giới, có thể bán được bất cứ mặt hàng nào, cho bất cứ ai, vào bất cứ lúc nào.

Trưởng chi nhánh của công ty bảo hiểm đề nghị ứng viên chứng minh. Anh ta liền bỏ đi và khoảng 2 giờ sau quay lại, đặt lên bàn 2 chi phiếu, một cho hợp đồng bảo hiểm trị giá 80.000 USD và một cho hợp đồng 50.000 USD.

Trưởng chi nhánh ngạc nhiên:

- Tài thật! Anh làm cách nào thế?

- Tôi chẳng bảo ông rằng tôi là người bán hàng giỏi nhất thế giới là gì. Tôi có thể bán bất cứ mặt hàng gì, bất cứ lúc nào, cho bất cứ ai.

- Thế anh có lấy mẫu nước tiểu không?

- Tại sao vậy?

- Với những hợp đồng trên 40.000 USD, công ty chúng tôi yêu cầu phải lấy mẫu nước tiểu để xét nghiệm bệnh sử. Cầm lấy hai chiếc lọ này và đi lấy nước tiểu ngay! - Trưởng chi nhánh ra lệnh.

Anh chàng ra đi và 8 giờ sau quay lại, mỗi tay xách một chiếc thùng 20 lít đầy ắp. Anh ta đặt chúng xuống nền nhà rồi thò tay vào túi áo lấy ra hai chiếc lọ, đưa cho trưởng chi nhánh:

- Đây là mẫu nước tiểu của ông Brown, còn đây là của bà Smith.

- Tốt lắm! Thế cái quái gì ở trong 2 chiếc thùng này đấy? - Trưởng chi nhánh hỏi.

- À, tôi đi qua một trường học, ở đó đang tổ chức hội nghị giáo viên toàn quốc và tôi đã bán được cho họ một hợp đồng bảo hiểm tập thể.

----------

